# Der Neugier sind keine Schranken gesetzt



## Berenguer

Buenas. 
He leído la siguiente oración  y no le termino de coger el puntillo.
"_Also hopp! - sagte sie -. Der Neugier sind keine Schranken gesetzt_".
Hay dos cosas que me chocan.
Primera.
Tenemos "_die Neugier_" que significa curiosidad...Al tener un _sind_, hablamos en plural. Así que hay algo que no me concuerda..
Segunda.
En sentido entero de la ultima oración, lo he interpretado un poco a bulto y por el contexto como "la curiosidad no puede poner barreras".
¿Alguna sugerencia a ambas cosas?
Un saludo.


----------



## Sidjanga

¿Tenés contexto? 
Pero bueno, para después entenderlo en éste será importante sobre todo que lo conozcas vos.

Del "_also hopp!_" deduzco que ella está invitando a su(s) interlocutor(es) a saltar a alguna parte donde por lo visto hay algo que explorar, experimentar, total, algo interesante.

_sind gesetzt_: verbo en plural (como ya dijiste), concuerda con _(keine) Schranken_

-> _keine Schranken sind gesetzt _("no hay barreras", lit.: "no hay barreras colocadas")

We_m_ oder was? (Dat.) -> _der Neugier_ (igualmente: mir/ihm/ihr/ihnen/... sind keine Schranken gesetzt -> dependiendo del contexto, "no hay barreras/obstáculos para algo o alguien")

Así que, más o menos: 
"_Dale, adelante, suelten su curiosidad [y por mi/nuestra parte, o en general, no encontrará barreras]_!".

¿Te parece?


----------



## Berenguer

Es una pena que por motivos de derechos no pueda reproducir todo el texto que nos ocupa para tener contexto (por si se puedes acceder a el es justo el final del primer capítulo de Fabian de Erich Kästner), pero vamos, voy a intentar describir.
Un señor encuentra a una señora en un club y ella se lo intenta ligar (le intenta llevar al huerto) y ante su negativa, le pregunta ella a él  que entonces para que había ido él al club y él responde que simplemente encontró la dirección y sintió curiosidad. A continuación la frase que transcribí antes es la que contesta ella.
Así que por la deducción que tan claramente explicas, veo que al final ella le invita a que esa curiosidad no se quede en la puerta de la casa...sino que suba con ella.
Lo que veo entonces es que la construcción lógica-gramatical de la oración sería "Keine Schranken sind der Neugier gesetzt", ¿no?
Un saludo.

PD: me da que no va a ser la primera pregunta que haga sobre este libro...(bueno de hecho ya es la segunda a la que me contestas)


----------



## Sidjanga

Ok, esto ya lo coloca en una luz un tanto distinta, y no se tratará tanto de saltar (pero quién sabe).

Lamentablemente no tengo ahora a mano el original, pero la escena la describís muy bien, y comparto tu interpretación de la escena.

En lugar de "also hopp", en este contexto yo diría más bien "also los!", porque "hopp" me suena sí o sí a una invitación a saltar, pero acabo de ver que por lo menos el Duden da también la acepción de "invitación a hacer generalmente algo rápido/ahora mismo", saltando o no.





Berenguer said:


> ...
> Lo que veo entonces es que la construcción lógica-gramatical de la oración sería "Keine Schranken sind der Neugier gesetzt", ¿no?


"Lógico-gramatical", quizá, o efectivamente habría que contestar con "sí", pero lo que pasa es que en la práctica se suele evita colocar el artículo negativo (junto con su sustantivo) en la primera posición, porque suena muy raro, como muy "rígido", le falta naturalidad (o no suena bien porque nadie lo coloca así, porque no suena bien, porque nadie lo usa así...).

Se suele decir: _Der Neugier sind keine Schranken gesetzt.
_Y también: _Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt._
usw.


----------



## elroy

Creo que se dice así porque el elemento central de la frase es _Neugier_ y no _Schranken_.

La misma cosa sucede en castellano - por ejemplo, _A las madres no se les da ningún descanso_.  Teóricamente se podría decir _Ningún descanso se les da a las madres_, pero sonaría raro.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> Creo que se dice así porque el elemento central de la frase es _Neugier_ y no _Schranken_....


Sí, ésta parece ser de hecho la razón principal.

Pero también es cierto que, por lo menos a mí, no se me ocurre ni una frase que suene natural con "_kein_" + sustantivo en la primera posición.


----------



## elroy

Kein Beispiel ist so einleuchtend wie dieses, oder?


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> Kein Beispiel ist so einleuchtend wie dieses, oder?


Dein Argument ist zweifellos unschlagbar.

Also gilt meine Abneigung (und, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, auch die der Allgemeinheit) gegen "kein" in Position 1 vielleicht nur für "richtige" Verben, d.h. Verben, die nicht Hilfs- (_sein, haben_) oder Kopulaverben (_sein, werden, bleiben_) sind?

Was heißt Abneigung, es klingt halt sehr speziell.
Für den Alltagsgebrauch nicht so sehr zu empfehlen, als stilistisches Mittel aber umso mehr.
_
Keine Lust mehr noch länger zu arbeiten hatte er gestern, aber keine Probleme bereitete ihm anschließend die Zubereitung der Speisen._

Hmm.. (und "hatte" ist sogar Hilfsverb)

Interessantes Thema.


----------



## Berenguer

Muchas gracias por vuestras explicaciones. Cierto es que la oración estructurada de forma cerrada queda poco natural, pero es que era la única forma de que yo lograra ver como estaba hecha. 
Un saludo.


----------

